# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  تغیر رشته از ریاضی به انسانی بعد از گرفتن دیپلم و قبل از تمام کردن پیش دانشگاهی

## Kourosh2018

سلام به همگی،
من سال 91-92 دانش آموز پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی بودم اما 4 تا از درس هام رو پاس نکردم و از اون موقع تا حالا درس رو کنار گذاشته بودم.
حالا میخوام پیش دانشگاهیم رو تموم کنم. امکانش هست کلا تغیر رشته بدم به انسانی؟ اگر بخوام دیپلم نظام جدید انسانی بگیرم چطور؟
کلا گزینه هام برای نخوندن ریاضی و چپیدن در انسانی چیه؟  :Yahoo (76): 

پبشاپیش از همه دوستانی که راهنمایی میکنند ممنونم.

----------


## Kourosh2018

کسی نمیدونست؟  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (101):

----------

